# Help - Do You Know the Title of this Hymn?  Lyrics Inside.



## Lady Esquire (Apr 11, 2008)

Seek He first, the kingdom of His love
Make Him first in everything you do
If you just trust and never doubt what he said
All good things will be added unto you


Seek He first the kingdom of His love
Make Him first in everything you do
If you just trust, and never doubt what He said
All good things will be added unto you


He's got everything you need
All He asks is that you heed 
And be faithful to the very end


When the judgment day has come
Don't you want to be the one
Just to see His face
And call him friend


Seek He first the kingdom of his love
Make Him first in everything you do
If you just trust and never doubt what He said
All good things will be added unto you
All good things will be added unto you


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 19, 2008)

"All Good Things Will Be Added Unto You" is the title.

Here is a link to a performance by Phylicia Rashad and the combined Choirs of Spelman and Moorhouse on The Cosby Show (season three):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AflsFMXcgHo


----------

